# ASUS P4P800

## nitromullet

Has anyone installed gentoo on a P4P800 or any other Springdale chipset mobo yet? Any experiences or thoughts to share? I will be trying this out myself very soon, and I will certainly post if I find anything that I think might be of value.

Cheers.

----------

## cromozon

I have installed gentoo with the P4C800 motherboard, and it is operationel, thoug i had to use the 2.5.69 kernel and i can't get the onboard NIC to work, and im not using the S-ATA controller...

just noticed you are talking about a P4P800, so don't know if this is any good now, leaves it for the possibilty of a typo    :Cool: 

----------

## g00se

I tried to boot 2.4.20 and 2.5.70 kernels on my shiny new P4P800. Unfortunately the boot was a mess. 2.5.70 produced a very long list of some cryptic error messages and 2.4.20 just halted with a blank screen. I also tried Gentoo LiveCD, witch also blanked.

Suggestions?

----------

## cromozon

I couldn't boot with either 2.4.20 or 2.5.70 kernels either, very strange...

the livecd should load with acpi kernel (type acpi) at the boot prompt

----------

## g00se

 *cromozon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> the livecd should load with acpi kernel (type acpi) at the boot prompt

 

I tried the ACPI kernel. It boots but hangs when mounting cdrom drive.

I read somewhere that with Canterwood (875) mobos you should enable ide legacy mode in bios to get the integrated ide controller working. However that option is missing in P4P800 bios. Both 865 and 875 chipsets use the same ICH5 south bridge so ide funtionality should be identical.

----------

## cromozon

can't help on the cd'thing, i have scsi cdrom   :Sad:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Baad3r

Same here. Livecd 1.4_rc4 just blanks out. I've disabled the onboard IDE controller, coz i don't need it anyway,  - same effect.

----------

## g00se

Good news. The newest experimental livecd actually boots and I'm able to chroot into my system. I think it uses 2.4.21-rc6 kernel. 

The onboard audio chip wasn't recognized. I haven't yet tested if the 3com gigabit nic works..

----------

## Baad3r

Thanks, I'll try it now.

EDIT: no, it doesn't boot. Still gives me a blank screen (w/o any kernel options at least)

----------

## gent00_newb1e

I'm running a Springdale micro-atx board D865GLV (X?).  Knoppix boots

fine with SATA and the CDROM in Enhanced mode.  But the install to HD die's with errors. I can run fine from the CD with network, Mozilla, etc...

Gentoo doesn't boot when the SATA drive is enabled via enhanced IDE. But boots fine with no SATA drive.  Just like you mentioned originally.

Just another data point.  Hopefully, this will get worked out soon.    :Smile: 

----------

## propheci

i'm running an Asus P4P800 with sata, on-board sound, and on-board NIC all disabled.  livecd 1.4 works and both kernels 2.4.20-gentoo-r5 and 2.5.72-mm2 work (for the most part).

----------

## mejlholm

I've just installed Gentoo on my new p4-nortwood and p4p800 motherboard.

I't works fine with live-cd 1.4 except for the audio device.

I'm not running SATA or RAID.

----------

## Malakin

Updating the bios may help some of you. I had problems getting windows xp working properly on a P4P800-deluxe for a customer until I updated the bios to 1007 several weeks ago.

Note that the P4P800 is the 865 based board and the P4C800 is the 875 based board. They should be nearly identical as far as the OS is concerned.

----------

## seatec

Hi everyone

I'm running a P4C800. I got the gigabit nic and the onboard sound to work. I described how I solved the nic problem here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=65436&highlight=seatec

good luck

seatec

----------

## orestes

I just installed Gentoo on my sytem with a P4P800.  Havent got sound to work, disabled onboard nic and bought one....but my vid card still wont work.  Ive gone through forums and tried a few things but no go.  GF4ti4200, and it finds it as a PCI device.  I enabled AGPgart, no luck.  I even enabled AGPgart and then added agpart agp_try_unsupported=1 to my /etc/modules.autoload like i've read here in the forums....still no go.  Disappointing that I feel I would have to downgrade to get everything to work right.

----------

## nitromullet

I guess I will reply to my own post. If anyone is thinking about getting a P4P800 Deluxe, I would save the money and just get a regular P4P800. I say this because in order to get everyhting to work properly, I disabled the onboard NIC, onboard sound, and the VIA VT6410 RAID controller. I installed a 3c905TX NIC, an SB Audigy, and a Promise controller I had laying around, and now all of those features work beautifully. The P4P800 Dlx is a nice mobo and has been very stable, but I think that the onboard features are a bit Windows-centric, so I would stick to a basic P4P800 without all the frills.Maybe the 2.6 kernels will support more features on this board. 

Cheers

----------

## Rhysem

Everything on my two P4P800 boards works fine -- gigabit ethernet, sound, SATA (except hardware raid but I'm not running it anyway). I'm running 2.6.0_test4/6 on both, no probs at all.

----------

## nitromullet

Are you using the kernel driver for the NIC or the one from Asus? I got the NIC working with the Asus provided drivers, both off the cd and the subsequent update on their website, but the NIC wouldn't allow me to surf about 50% of the web. This link provieds a better explanation...

http://www.ussg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0306.2/1556.html

I am curious to hear from someone who has the 3c2000 working properly. 

I have not really messed with the audio at all, since the SB Audigy has worked well for me in the past, but I am still curious as what driver you used, I am assuming the AC'97 Audio Codec in the kernel. 

As far as the onboard RAID goes. I have not been able to locate any drivers that work for the VT6410. If anyone has any information on this, please post it. 

Cheers.

----------

